#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  > Game Discussion >  >  Twitter Provides New Insights into the Rising Gaming Discussion

## Bhavya

During the global pandemic lockdowns over the past year and a half, gaming has seen a great boost in popularity. Considering this fact, recently Twitter has shared new insights into the rising gaming discussion on the platform. You can take a look at those Twitter insights in the below graphic.

----------

